# "Obscenely" Something or Another



## imp (Nov 6, 2015)

Lately, the news-clips attached to home-pages use this phrase far too often, and I have quit looking.

This is "obscenely-beautiful".....

"obscenely-different"....

"obscenely-moving"....

"obscenely-important"......

This trend has made me "obscenely-sick" of the term.    imp


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 6, 2015)

Obscenely sick from The Meaning of Life http://www.break.com/video/ugc/monty-python-mr-creosote-682829


----------



## Laurie (Nov 7, 2015)

It was originally given currency, over here anyway, by trade union leaders who were forever talking about "obscene" directors' salaries or "obscene" job cuts.

Its original meaning was "likely to deprave or corrupt".

The misuse of the word is a gross obscenity!


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 7, 2015)

So what do you think of the current use of 'porn' to describe things like house or cooking programmes or photos, etc?  House porn, food porn.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 7, 2015)

I object to the assumption that I will respond to this kind of click bait.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Nov 7, 2015)

It is obscene to find I've finally reached an obscenely senior age.  How obscene?  The obscenity of reaching such an obscene age becomes obscenely clear as I step from the shower, turn around and see myself in that obscene mirror on the wall.  It really strikes me as obscene how obscenely Mother Nature has cast her obscene hex that has caused my once obscenely muscular chest to gravitate downward and transition into an obscenely non-muscular waistline.  Mother Nature, I hereby offer you an obscene gesture... that is if I could get my obscenely arthritic fingers uncurled for an obscene moment in time to do so!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 7, 2015)

"Obscene" to one man is "boring every-day stuff" to another, so I've always seen this term as being useless.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 7, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> So what do you think of the current use of 'porn' to describe things like house or cooking programmes or photos, etc?  House porn, food porn.



Or a play on the word... like the popular TV show "Pawn Stars".. a family that owns a pawn shop...


----------



## IKE (Nov 7, 2015)

The word 'LOVE' is another word that gets over used / used out of context.

I just love my new car.....I love these new shoes.....I really love the new wallpaper.....I love what you've done with your hair etc. etc.

Do you really ?


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 7, 2015)

grumpy ol' man said:


> it is obscene to find i've finally reached an obscenely senior age.  How obscene?  The obscenity of reaching such an obscene age becomes obscenely clear as i step from the shower, turn around and see myself in that obscene mirror on the wall.  It really strikes me as obscene how obscenely mother nature has cast her obscene hex that has caused my once obscenely muscular chest to gravitate downward and transition into an obscenely non-muscular waistline.  Mother nature, i hereby offer you an obscene gesture... That is if i could get my obscenely arthritic fingers uncurled for an obscene moment in time to do so!!



:d:d:d


----------



## AprilT (Nov 7, 2015)

IKE said:


> The word 'LOVE' is another word that gets over used / used out of context.
> 
> I just love my new car.....I love these new shoes.....I really love the new wallpaper.....I love what you've done with your hair etc. etc.
> 
> Do you really ?



I'm sorry but shoes and love go hand and hand.  layful:


----------



## Cookie (Nov 7, 2015)

Whatever conveys the meaning is usually OK with me.  Obscenely something is ok with me, so is house porn, or food porn, it gets the idea across.

But one expression I detest is "Over the Moon" which seems to be something people said in the 40s and 50s and some people still say it.  I find it annoying, there are so many better ways of expressing it, including words like thrilled, happy, etc.  Over the moon, reminds me of the nursery rhyme, Cow jumped over the moon, so..... is the speaker a cow then?


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 7, 2015)

"Bang, zoom - to the moon!"



It was a different time ...


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 7, 2015)

April, sooo many shoes, so little time?


----------



## AprilT (Nov 7, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> April, sooo many shoes, so little time?



For sure.  :excited:


----------



## AprilT (Nov 7, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> "Bang, zoom - to the moon!"
> 
> View attachment 23773
> 
> It was a different time ...



Exactly what I think when I hear or have occasionally used the saying To the moon.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 7, 2015)

April, I loooove my new purple suede heels!!


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 7, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> "Bang, zoom - to the moon!"
> 
> View attachment 23773
> 
> It was a different time ...



Hey... that reminds me.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 7, 2015)

squatting dog said:


> Hey... that reminds me.



I'm still spitting up coffee on that one!!!


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 7, 2015)

Gotta love food porn though


----------



## AprilT (Nov 7, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> April, I loooove my new purple suede heels!!



:cool1:


----------



## AprilT (Nov 7, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> Gotta love food porn though



You have no idea!  :thankyou:


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 7, 2015)

Fffffoooooodddd!


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 7, 2015)

April, I would show you shoe pics, but my ancient iPad won't permit it. Sigh.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 7, 2015)

Food porn, shoe porn ...

What's happening to this world? Where's the good ol' fashioned kind of porn?!?


Oh, by the way ... some car porn.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 7, 2015)

Nice!  But last guy who came by to pick me up in something that small, I ended up having a laughing fit. layful:  It is a beauty though.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 7, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Nice!  But last guy who came by to pick me up in something that small, I ended up having a laughing fit. layful:  It is a beauty though.



Yeah, but you ladies look SOOO good getting in and out of them ...


----------



## AprilT (Nov 7, 2015)

The other ladies probably do; most of that car would lift up with my hips when I try to get out, believe me, I know having tried getting out of similar makes.  Not a pretty sight to see, nothing lady like about it.  Give me a Jag if I have to go there.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 7, 2015)

A Jag, eh?

Off-topic, I know, but the only Jag I ever owned was an XKE, the phallic-looking one. It sure was pretty but mechanically it was a nightmare.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 7, 2015)

Jaaaaag! Oh please I really need a red Jag totally pimped out! Now that would rock obscene.....


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 7, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Jaaaaag! Oh please I really need a red Jag totally pimped out! Now that would rock obscene.....



Not sure if this is to your liking ...


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 7, 2015)

Love the wheels! But I must admit I like a more extreme body. This is too mainstream, I love edge.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 7, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> A Jag, eh?
> 
> Off-topic, I know, but the only Jag I ever owned was an XKE, the phallic-looking one. It sure was pretty but mechanically it was a nightmare.



Ahhh, Lucas, prince of darkness someone once told me that Lucas makes refrigerators and thus the reason Brits drink warm beer.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 7, 2015)

squatting dog said:


> Ahhh, Lucas, prince of darkness someone once told me that Lucas makes refrigerators and thus the reason Brits drink warm beer.



Funny you mention that - I owned that Jag and three TR-6s, all with Lucas electrical systems.

It would have been easier having one of Nikola Tesla's lightning machines in them.

So many times the cars wouldn't start if there was the slightest amount of humidity in the air, or they would arbitrarily decide to quit on me in the middle of nowhere, only to suddenly decide to start up again 3 hours later. 

I don't hold many grudges but Lucas electric is one of them.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 7, 2015)

Well, I just prefer not to end up like this


----------



## AprilT (Nov 7, 2015)

Well, I just prefer not to end up like thisView attachment 23780


----------



## AprilT (Nov 7, 2015)

For Shali maybe




I prefer Sedans really the ones 1990s earlier 2000s, but this one looks nice



But I'm fine with a Hundi ya know.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks April!!


----------



## imp (Nov 7, 2015)

*Jackie Gleason*

OK to go back? Gleason's show was live, which meant mistakes made, and script loss, had to be quickly and easily "covered-up", this being something the man seemed innately perfect at. In one unforgettable scene in which he is playing the young, rich society guy, I forget his name, Gleason lights up a big cigar, explaining it's high cost and rarity to show off his "status", then a serious coughing spasm occurred, obviously not in the script. It lasted quite awhile, when back under control, with  a perfectly straight face, he held the burning cigar out at arm's length, quietly examining it, then with the most-satisfied facial expression, he said, "It pays to buy the BEST!"

It was absolutely hilarious!   imp


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 7, 2015)

" Left the Jag and I took the Rolls, if they ain't cutting then I put em on foot patrol"...( Cultural reference, Usher with rap by Ludicris). Had enough kids to know all the words...and no you don't want to hear them.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 7, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> " Left the Jag and I took the Rolls, if they ain't cutting then I put em on foot patrol"...( Cultural reference, Usher with rap by Ludicris). Had enough kids to know all the words...and no you don't want to hear them.



Rolls,:thumbsup1: correction, I meant Bentley was my first love Jag is the day car.   evenings I drive a Tesla.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 7, 2015)

Silver Cloud Rolls, please.


----------



## Debby (Nov 7, 2015)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> It is obscene to find I've finally reached an obscenely senior age.  How obscene?  The obscenity of reaching such an obscene age becomes obscenely clear as I step from the shower, turn around and see myself in that obscene mirror on the wall.  It really strikes me as obscene how obscenely Mother Nature has cast her obscene hex that has caused my once obscenely muscular chest to gravitate downward and transition into an obscenely non-muscular waistline.  Mother Nature, I hereby offer you an obscene gesture... that is if I could get my obscenely arthritic fingers uncurled for an obscene moment in time to do so!!




Ha!  Well done!  In fact obscenely well done Grumpy!

It seems like words move in trends too.  Like 'awesome'.  That used to bug me too.  Or 'good on you'.  Like are you commenting that my shirt looks 'good on me'?  Or is there something 'on' me and you're glad it's on me, not you???  

Has there ever been a pet peeve thread?  Phrases/words that irritate would be a pet peeve that I bet we'd each be able to contribute to.


----------



## imp (Nov 7, 2015)

Debby said:


> Has there ever been a pet peeve thread?  Phrases/words that irritate would be a pet peeve that I bet we'd each be able to contribute to.



One "getting our goat" is "I'll be waiting on you", meaning waiting FOR you. Waiting ON you implies providing service, like in a restaurant. Another:  "No problem", said in response to either a request or other remark.   imp


----------



## IKE (Nov 7, 2015)

Debby said:


> Has there ever been a pet peeve thread?  Phrases/words that irritate would be a pet peeve that I bet we'd each be able to contribute to.



"My Bad" as opposed to just a plain ole "I'm sorry" absolutely bugs me to death.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 7, 2015)

"Go with".

"I'm going to the store - do you want to go with?"

With whom??? Finish your bloody sentence!


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 7, 2015)

I would "love" to come up with an alternative to "love," but everything else I try sounds a little kinky.nthego:


----------



## IKE (Nov 7, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> "Go with".
> 
> "I'm going to the store - do you want to go with?"
> 
> With whom??? Finish your bloody sentence!



That got a laugh out of me.......as a kid growing up I may have actually said that a few times.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 7, 2015)

IKE said:


> That got a laugh out of me.......as a kid growing up I may have actually said that a few times.



I think it might be a regional thing ... a lot of people here in PA say it, thus why I am driven to commit violent acts in public. I don't remember ever hearing it in NY.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 7, 2015)

Wha? You don't want go wit?


----------



## IKE (Nov 7, 2015)

Bumping knuckles as opposed to shaking hands (which I refuse to do).......where in the he*l did that come from ?


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 7, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Wha? You don't want go wit?



AAAAARRRRRRGHHHHHH! :dejection:



IKE said:


> Bumping knuckles as opposed to shaking hands (which I refuse to do).......where in the he*l did that come from ?



Bad, but still not as bad as "bumping uglies" ...


----------



## IKE (Nov 7, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> AAAAARRRRRRGHHHHHH! :dejection:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad, but still not as bad as "bumping uglies" ...



Bumping uglies, isn't that kinda like bumping tummies ?


----------



## imp (Nov 7, 2015)

In Chicago, we grew up using a number of unusual phrases which my wife had never heard, growing up in Northern Indiana, not even 200 miles away.

"Bring that tool with" was definitely one. Strange one was Popsicles, Dreamsicles, and Fudgisicles. No Chicago-born person we have asked, says "Fudgisicles". It's pronounced as though the "s" was not there. Amazing! In Phoenix, my wife had a Chicago-born salesman, one day he checked in with her, she said, Mitch, what were those chocolaty ice cream bars
called in Chicago? No hesitation, "Fudgicles"!     imp


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 7, 2015)

IKE said:


> Bumping uglies, isn't that kinda like bumping tummies ?



I suppose ... just a little further South.


----------



## Debby (Nov 8, 2015)

IKE said:


> "My Bad" as opposed to just a plain ole "I'm sorry" absolutely bugs me to death.





'My bad'....I suppose a simple 'I'm sorry' is too hard to do. Maybe they find 'my bad' a little less personally humiliating.  Doesn't bug me all that much, but I certainly understand your feeling about it because I have my own problem words and phrases.  

Isn't it odd how we can let a simple little phrase bother us so much?  Focussing on the trivial a little too much.


----------



## hangover (Nov 10, 2015)

AprilT said:


> I'm sorry but shoes and love go hand and hand.  layful:



I think women think about shoes like men think about sex.


----------



## hangover (Nov 10, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> I would "love" to come up with an alternative to "love," but everything else I try sounds a little kinky.nthego:



Me likey!


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 10, 2015)

imp said:


> Lately, the news-clips attached to home-pages use this phrase far too often, and I have quit looking.
> 
> This is "obscenely-beautiful".....
> 
> ...


It's truly* Imponderable*...


----------



## AprilT (Nov 10, 2015)

No, but, we can't really go there.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 10, 2015)

I only ever hear one obscenely anything, 'obscenely rich', that's all.


----------

